# The Lounge Manifesto 2022 - Everyone Please Review!



## SoupyFIN

As those of us who frequent this particular area of HF Boards are aware, the Lounge is an entirely different culture than any other forum here. Out of that difference comes the need for a Lounge Manifesto. A lot of us are often humored, sometimes fascinated and even occasionally a few are supported in tough times by other members who participate here.

With that comes a responsibility to keep our community a place where everyone feels welcomed, even if being accepted here also means you will be on the receiving end of some friendly ribbing from time to time. All of us who enjoy participating here are expected to pitch in to make sure that this place stays clean and stays the Lounge.

Obviously certain things are taboo no matter where they are said and will be removed by moderators. These include:
*- Graphic NSFW/sexual material 
- Disclosure of members' personal information (name, contact details, employer, work history, etc.)
- Posts that may open HFBoards up to potential legal issues (e.g, warez, libelous content, copyright violations, promoting illegal activities such as drug use/predatory conduct, etc.)
- Disruption of service activities or plans for such
- Moderator abuse*

If you would like to be a part of the Lounge then, by all means, feel free to do so. A lot of fun can be had in these silly conversations that we have. Others may not “get it”, and that's exactly why those of us who do “get it” need to make sure we do our best to keep things running smoothly. In order to report something you feel should be brought to the attention of moderators, the easiest way to do so would be to use the report function.

For those unfamiliar with this feature, you simply click on the  icon beneath your avatar, post count and other user information. Then, briefly explain why you feel the post is in violation of a Site Rule. Please be respectful in these reports as they are all viewed by volunteers, and do not use the report feature as a form of revenge.

Welcome aboard!


----------

